# Anyone put a speedometer on a 4410 ?



## cwb4410 (Jun 23, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a way to install a speedometer on a 4410 HST? I think that would help out with fertilizer applications...

Thanks


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Not to sound mean or anything but when we spread fertilizer we run a PTO type buggy which means the throttle is set to PTO/540 RPM and we just find the sweet spot gear. We have tractors with speedometers and I wonder why all the time, I never look at the thing. If you just got to have one go find one for a bicycle or something like that, they are pretty simple. Also you could put a GPS unit in and some of those things will give you your ground speed plus applying fertilizer it will tell you were you been and were you need to go.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cwb4410 _
> *Can anyone suggest a way to install a speedometer on a 4410 HST? I think that would help out with fertilizer applications...
> 
> Thanks *


Are you wanting a speedometer to help you maintain a steady accurate speed? If so, have you tried using the cruise control feature?


----------

